# Moving from Cyta to Primetel



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello


I am client of Cyta(using internet-6mbs and telephone for 50.99 euro per month) and i want to move to primetel(they have a promotion-8mbs plus mobile plus telephone for 27 euro).
I have read very good recommendations for Primetel.My question/s is technical-how to do this ?
Ok-i sign a contract with primetel and waiting for them to make a connection(up to three weeks)
1)When i should go to Cyta to cancel my contract-before or after my contract with Primetel or automatically the contract with Primtel will cancel the contract with Cyta
2)What about my deposit in Cyta-how long it takes to return it back ?
3)Internet is very important for me-in the time between canceling my contract with Cyta and setting a new connection from Primetel,will i have internet and not to pay double bill(one to Cyta and one to Primetel)
4)How long it takes to transfer the telephone line and number between Cyta to Primetel

If someone from you had moved from Cyta to primetel can you write please,step by step what is needed to be done(i heard that Cyta are not very polite when you cantell the contract with them).


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We have done this. You go to the Primetel shop and they will deal with all the paperwork for you. Take your existing contracts and passport. They communicate with CYTA and the whole process should complete within 15 days. You should leave Primetel with your new contract, modem and sim. You do not have to contact CYTA who should arrange final bills/refunds automatically.

The staff in the Primetel shop are not impressive and are slow but once you have got through that hoop the rest of the Primetel service is excellent. They will phone/text you to let you know exactly when the changeover will occur.

Pete


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> We have done this. You go to the Primetel shop and they will deal with all the paperwork for you. Take your existing contracts and passport. They communicate with CYTA and the whole process should complete within 15 days. You should leave Primetel with your new contract, modem and sim. You do not have to contact CYTA who should arrange final bills/refunds automatically.
> 
> The staff in the Primetel shop are not impressive and are slow but once you have got through that hoop the rest of the Primetel service is excellent. They will phone/text you to let you know exactly when the changeover will occur.
> 
> Pete


Thank you for the reply
1)What about the deposit in Cyta-when should go to take it-before or after the contract with Primetel
2)Is primetel require any deposits,subscription fees,installation fees.........?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Torto said:


> Thank you for the reply
> 1)What about the deposit in Cyta-when should go to take it-before or after the contract with Primetel
> 2)Is primetel require any deposits,subscription fees,installation fees.........?


1) I imagine that CYTA deal with that in the final account but I don't know for sure as I didn't have to pay them a deposit.

2) Take a look on Primetel's site where they detail all their charges in the signup section. I don't know if they'll want a deposit from you. I think if you are renting they will almost certainly want one.

I hope my answers are up to date but Primetel and CYTA have the definitive as so much has changed since the financial crisis.

Pete


----------



## Torto (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you very much for the information.
Tomorrow i will go to Prime tel and we will see what will happen.


----------

